# CarPC I Audi B8 A5?



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I had my build 100% planned out and then due to other circumstances I upgraded cars... My old car had a double din radio I was going to replace with a 7" touch screen. My new car is a 2012 Audi A5 (chassis B8) that has the entire car control system that is tied into the screen and the controls are down in a single din spot in the dash, but this is not removable due to all the car controls being part of this piece. 









The stock radio does not play FLAC, does not have Nav, but the Bluetooth calling is top notch! 

From what I understand, If i had the upgraded radio there is an option to add a video input, so I could do video in and audio out to the DSP, but controls would be??? I have heard of a few things but in my quick searchs I haven't found them... Supposedly there is a can2com I think, a Griffin wheel I think

My current CarPC is a Rpi2 with Hifiberry digi+ but if there is something that someone knows will work with the Audi Concert radio, or replaces the concert radio but still encompasses the car controls... I would love some guidance! 

I did see that I Europe there is an expensive Alpine that replaces the factory car control buttons but warranty and cost are both huge negatives on that one. 

I would love any ideas, thoughts, or successful builds in a car with can bus, and integrated buttons and display. 


What I am looking to do is incorporate a Windows, Android, or Linux based PC into the car to play FLAC off hard drive hopefully directly to a DSP (with a new car the DSP is up in the air also but if possible I will be one with digital input). If the PC has nav, video, etc it is a bonus. I will not pull the factory buttons that control everything on the car, unless there is a different easy to use option for replacing them.


----------



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

Well I have been researching this and doesn't look like there is a good solution for replacing the factory head unit, but I have found a few options that add a video input to the Concert radio I have, they are a bit spend (around $400) so that will make the audio upgrade a bit pricey but ok. 

I have ordered a Griffin powermate wheel and will see if it works with the Linux Rpi2 setup I currently have. If the wheel works in the XBMC build then I will just need to figure out how to convert the video output to the Rca input I believe all addon video inputs I have found have. 

I will then go digital out direct to the DSP. I'm thinking I will need to go to a 10 channel so I can do 3 way active fronts, center (though I need to do more research so people claim the center is only for phone but others are replacing the speaker and saying it improves sound quality so I'm not 100‰ sure on it yet), sub and, rear fill either on 1 channel or 2. 

Wow all In all this will be a master build! Custom sub enclosure, carpc Intergration, and 10 channels of amplification!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Keep us posted on the updates. I have a B7 A4, might one day end up in either a B8 S4 or allroad, so will be interested to see what you end up with.


----------

